# Then & Now.



## 112110

Similar pictures of LO then & now?:cloud9:

Then; few hours old
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/148442_10150320585595508_653365507_16113192_1538296_n.jpg
Now. 5 months
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/227069_10150610141715508_653365507_18924280_4559190_n.jpg
Then; 1 month old coming home
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/165133_10150345771025508_653365507_16553893_5684947_n.jpg
Now; 6 months 
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/261889_10150649143570508_653365507_19377002_2678074_n.jpg
Then; 4 months
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/188380_10150433475830508_653365507_17907838_8207275_n.jpg
Now; 8 months
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/285480_10150735957815508_653365507_20155686_1693575_n.jpg


----------



## AriannasMama

1 month:
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/76114_10150101932885921_590700920_7836932_4125885_n.jpg

9months:
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/271005_10150319555415921_590700920_9929615_5545018_n.jpg


----------



## 112110

:shock: she looks so different! 
did she lose some hair along the way? :lol:


----------



## Leah_xx

Ill post some here once I got thru the 1,000 something pics i have


----------



## x__amour

https://i55.tinypic.com/34zmxc8.jpg
3 days.

https://i52.tinypic.com/w03v44.jpg
2 months.

https://i53.tinypic.com/24qlttt.jpg
8 months.

:kiss:


----------



## Jemma0717




----------



## 112110

x__amour said:


> https://i55.tinypic.com/34zmxc8.jpg
> 3 days.
> 
> https://i52.tinypic.com/w03v44.jpg
> 2 months.
> 
> https://i53.tinypic.com/24qlttt.jpg
> *9 months.
> *
> :kiss:

[-X


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

hour old
month old
3 months
5 1/2 months old
 



Attached Files:







my man.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 11









088.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 6









DSCF0556.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 5









DSCF1028.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## JoJo16




----------



## JoJo16




----------



## x__amour

112110 said:


> [-X

Ahhh. Wow. EIGHT months. :dohh:


----------



## unconditional

Jemma0717 said:


> View attachment 243072
> 
> 
> View attachment 243074

awe!! he's so big now!


----------



## Jemma0717

unconditional said:


> Jemma0717 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 243072
> 
> 
> View attachment 243074
> 
> 
> awe!! he's so big now!Click to expand...

I know! Time sure flies when you're havin fun!!


----------



## vinteenage

Posted this on FB a bit ago.

2 weeks vs. 8 months.

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/281854_10150717949125230_786935229_19928340_8353945_n.jpg


----------



## AriannasMama

112110 said:


> :shock: she looks so different!
> did she lose some hair along the way? :lol:

Yeah, she had a LOT of hair on the back of her head and the sides, not so much on the top because she was head down and low for so long, now its very very slowly growing back lol.


----------



## Burchy314

vinteenage said:


> Posted this on FB a bit ago.
> 
> 2 weeks vs. 8 months.
> 
> https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/281854_10150717949125230_786935229_19928340_8353945_n.jpg

That is such a cute picture!


----------



## vinteenage

Thank you. :flower:

Here's another I thought of. Pouty!

2 months vs. 8 months.

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/281834_10150733121450230_786935229_20126849_4027648_n.jpg


Oh! With my aunt.

Birth.
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/76163_10150311628040230_786935229_15978413_346935_n.jpg
7 months.
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/267844_10150655962450230_786935229_19485063_863053_n.jpg


----------



## AriannasMama

Here's another :)

1 month (and we were not driving with her strapped in like that, she was asleep at a restaurant :)
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/75854_10150112878100921_590700920_7987258_2020531_n.jpg
Today (I put her in this just to show the difference :haha)
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/226114_10150350338035921_590700920_10283372_2476873_n.jpg


----------



## 112110

OH :happydance: just found more.

22 weeks pregnant
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/62700_10150266083535508_653365507_15160752_7908913_n.jpg
One day old + my first cuddle :cloud9:
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/148830_10150320584530508_653365507_16113175_713057_n.jpg
5 months
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/226694_10150606055655508_653365507_18889733_2302781_n.jpg


:sleep:
3weeks
https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/162599_10150332346120508_653365507_16321529_5432248_n.jpg
6months
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/230634_10150589051445508_653365507_18781962_5782458_n.jpg
7 months
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/270287_10150695359705508_653365507_19634327_2289471_n.jpg
8 months
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/270132_10150726517845508_653365507_20036224_5261437_n.jpg


edt: *I wish they weren't so big* :shock:


----------



## Srrme

Removed. :)


----------



## Jemma0717

Srrme said:


> Here's a few. :flower:

awww precious he was sooo tiny! But he looks like such a big boy now :) :)


----------



## lauram_92

Oliver doesn't even look like the same baby as when he was first born!


----------



## DreamComeTrue

i havent got any that are the same, but they were both taken on a trip to the park lol
 



Attached Files:







lyra park 2.jpg
File size: 55.8 KB
Views: 7









lyra in pram.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Newborn, 6 months, 1 year, and 1.5 years
In his new born to his 18month picture his birth mark (on his nose) seems alot less noticeable to me..
 



Attached Files:







024.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 20









6 months 032.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 20









171236_10150093373022094_510612093_6341938_915038_o.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 19









266746_213091102059794_100000767183136_502003_3417184_o.jpg
File size: 53.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## x__amour

Srrme said:


> Here's a few. :flower:

What a difference! Sooo cute! :D


----------



## bbyno1

Aww!!
My camera wire to connect to the comp is broken but ordering another tonight so will be posting soon:)


----------



## Lexilove

Aww so cute! I want to get a picture of Ruby wearing an old onesie of OH's and compare the two of them at the same age.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Lexilove said:


> Aww so cute! I want to get a picture of Ruby wearing an old onesie of OH's and compare the two of them at the same age.

oooh i bet that would be so cute.


----------



## emmylou92

Hollie at 1 week
then again at 6 months
Hollie and kody at 1 day old
Hollie and kody at 3 months 
i'll take another one of them two now :) and post it in a bit.
 



Attached Files:







P1310148.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 10









P7180031.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 9









P1200084.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 8









P5010066.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JWandBump

1. Under a hour old
2. Almost 1 month old
3. The other week, 3 and a half months old 

:cloud9:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

JWandBump said:


> 1. Under a hour old
> 2. Almost 1 month old
> 3. The other week, 3 and a half months old
> 
> :cloud9:

omg look at all that hair!


----------



## unconditional

JWandBump said:


> 1. Under a hour old
> 2. Almost 1 month old
> 3. The other week, *3 and a half months old *
> 
> :cloud9:

look at that hair!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

unconditional said:


> JWandBump said:
> 
> 
> 1. Under a hour old
> 2. Almost 1 month old
> 3. The other week, *3 and a half months old *
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> look at that hair!Click to expand...

jinx said the same thing :haha:


----------



## JWandBump

Hehe I know she has loads! :)


----------



## unconditional

QuintinsMommy said:


> unconditional said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWandBump said:
> 
> 
> 1. Under a hour old
> 2. Almost 1 month old
> 3. The other week, *3 and a half months old *
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> look at that hair!Click to expand...
> 
> jinx said the same thing :haha:Click to expand...

ahahahah woops!


----------



## emmylou92

just wanted to add a new pic of hollie and kody.
hollie and doogie in hospital the hollie and doogie today :)
 



Attached Files:







P1200082.jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 14









P8030100.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## newmommy23

like 2 minutes old, like two weeks old.
THAN
8-9 months old :cry::cry::cry:
 



Attached Files:







149405_1336847039964_1794770120_616870_4162386_n.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 10









1111001854.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 7









DSCI1508.jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 8









DSCI1572.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 10









DSCI1489.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Burchy314

I LOVE her skin tone!! So cute!


----------



## 112110

Her hair makes me smile :)


----------



## Kians_Mummy

Under a hour old, 2 weeks old, 6 weeks old, 5 months old, 7.5 months old
 



Attached Files:







kian.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 4









2 weeks old.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 6









6 weeks old.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 4









5 months.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 4









7.5 months.jpg
File size: 45 KB
Views: 5


----------



## cabbagebaby

all the babies have changed sooo much :flower:


----------



## heather92

Sleeping pictures, she looks totally the same:

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/208537_2024709300040_1313221224_2349100_4075545_n.jpg

https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/207302_2002905954970_1313221224_2319101_5296657_n.jpg

Learning to walk vs. being a little daredevil, the difference is more obvious:
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/221838_2022058313767_1313221224_2344916_928772_n.jpg
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/283144_2291553690983_1313221224_2668004_3521566_n.jpg


----------

